# treated lumber



## bookerdog (Jun 1, 2006)

What chemical is out there that you can treat your own lumber with. I use to use diesel and used moter oil to treat post with by letting the ends soak in a 55 gallon drum. Is there a chemical now that you can just brush on.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jun 1, 2006)

There are several choices. Lowes or the like carry them. Copper based stuff is much less toxic than the old arsenic based stuff.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jun 2, 2006)

I have seen several studys and threads on home treating of lumber. NOTHING sold to the public works... Diesel, used motor oil ect.. ect.. does NOT work long term.

Go the woodweb.com and ask the expert "Dr. Gene Wengert" and i bet you, you will get the same answer.

I wish i was wrong on this, as i HATE paying the price for treated lumber!!!

Rob


----------



## coveredinsap (Jun 2, 2006)

Creosote was always the best...and still is. Try finding it though. Then came copper green. Then came...well....about the best you can do nowadays is something like this:
http://www.jasco-help.com/products/prod_wp.htm


----------



## bookerdog (Jun 3, 2006)

*Thanks*



coveredinsap said:


> Creosote was always the best...and still is. Try finding it though. Then came copper green. Then came...well....about the best you can do nowadays is something like this:
> http://www.jasco-help.com/products/prod_wp.htm


I picked some jasco up will give it a try.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm using the same thing. Too soon to tell if it's any good...


----------



## Jwoods (Jun 5, 2006)

-Agree with Sawyer Rob. Nothing sold to the public will work. Soaking doesn't do a whole lot.

Bookerdog-any specific use that you're thinking of? Posts, or deck lumber?


----------



## Newfie (Jun 5, 2006)

The pressure seems to be a key factor in pressure treated lumber.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 5, 2006)

bookerdog said:


> I picked some jasco up will give it a try.




The Jasco product is incredibly toxic... and don't get in it your eyes... If exposed to the rain, it washeds off/out in a season. I've had reasonable luck letting it "dry", then coating it with penofin. The Jasco/penofin meld... but it stays even on steps.


----------

